# Got a speaking part in an independent film!



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

:boogie 
Going to the fright night film fest last year helped me out.  I met those people there and became friends with a girl named Cecilia who was in this particular company's movies--she was really nice, gave me her phone # and said I could ride with her to film and even spend the night with her & everything if I needed to(and the other people who work for the company told me I should come to their next audition too because they'd be needing people with my look)...and I don't know if she mentioned my name or what, but I got an email the other day saying I should come audition for their newest movie and that I'd be almost guaranteed a part...so I did, and I did get a part...I know it won't be a very big part since I'm only going to be needed for 2 days and some people are going to be needed 10+ days...but I'm still just happy to have gotten a part. :boogie They said they would for sure be calling me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Little Miss Scare-All,

That is awesome! :boogie :boogie :boogie
It only takes one part, no matter how small, to build into a career. You ought to let us know what movie it is so we can see it (well, most of it - I might have to cover my eyes if it has too much blood and guts violence ). 

You will do well. With SA, you'd be more sensitive to the roles you'd play so it'd be easier for you to do.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks! It'll be called Hell-ephone. :b


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks! :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Thanks! It'll be called Hell-ephone. :b


That title's catchy :lol.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! It'll be called Hell-ephone. :b
> ...


 :lol Yeah it is :b


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats, that's awesome!!! :clap I love horror movies! Will you be a murder victim?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome. Way to go!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

morningmud said:


> Congrats, that's awesome!!! :clap I love horror movies! Will you be a murder victim?


Thanks, and most likely! :b



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Wow, that's awesome. Way to go!


Thanks


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

Congratulations! I'm very happy for you! Rock on, Scare-Girl!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Brax said:


> Congratulations! I'm very happy for you! Rock on, Scare-Girl!


Thanks! :boogie When I woke up this morning I had received my email from the company! They still don't know what part they're gonna give me yet(or haven't told me yet anyway) but they said they would let me know who I was going to play, in a few days!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hurrah!!


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

And you must tell us how we can buy this movie, later.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes! I agree!!

Ok I will talk in normal font now 

Ross


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

you will probably be able to order it online...i know amazon.com(but i hate amazon) carries this company's movies, and so does bestbuy.com. and you can probably order it from the company site too...but i'll let everyone know how to get it when it's finished and available for sell


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

That's really cool! Congratulations! :yay


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You will make a wonderful, bloody corpse I'm sure!!  :lol


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks! Well I found out what part I have...I'll be getting shot in a car :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ooooooh how exciting! 


Good luck with that!


Are you nervous about it at all?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Do you have any idea when it will be released, or is that too hard to forecast at this point?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I have no idea when it'll be released yet...
And I'm not really nervous, not yet, but I'm sure I will be when the time comes. In a good way though :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Thanks! Well I found out what part I have...I'll be getting shot in a car :b


That girl.....you know, the one that gets shot in that scene......yeah.....I know her! She's People's Choice Award material! :lol

And the award for the Best Girl Shot in an Independent Film this year is......

LITTLE MISS SCARE-ALL!!!! :yay :yay :yay

:clap :clap :clap
:clap :clap :clap
:clap :clap :clap <- hey, it's an audience on short notice!

That's what I'd say!

Heh, whadda ya know....this is my 23,000th post! :lol


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh, that's so cool! Congrats! Let us know how it goes. That'll be a great experience!


----------



## oldgoat (Feb 12, 2008)

this sounds like a dream opportunity. i love me some crazy horror/slasher/gore movies! i will be checking this out... and now i sorta know somebody in it! 

congrats!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks everybody...I'm beginning to wonder about these people though... I'm thinking they're not what I thought they would be. :afr They don't seem too professional...they weren't sending me group emails and then I finally got one a week ago at the last minute and they didn't include directions--I emailed & asked them for directions a week ago & they never did even reply at all! So I didn't even get to go to the shoot. :sigh 
I guess it's back to me thinking the only way I'll get anywhere is to do EVERYTHING MYSELF--as in making my own movie.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Congratulations! That's great news for you.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks... I guess you didn't read my last response though. They MIGHT still call/email me later on but I don't know. Hopefully if they do it won't be at the last minute, like last time. :um


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I am going to try to enter ChillerTV's short film contest though if I can borrow my aunt's husband's video camera, since mine has no audio when you hook it to the computer for editing. :sigh


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Well I might get to be in it tomorrow, after all :b


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Well I might get to be in it tomorrow, after all :b


yay!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I didn't go after all...I could have. But I would have had to be an EXTRA! After they pretty much promised me a speaking part. It wasn't gonna be a big part but anything's better than an extra...and I wouldn't have even minded being an extra but I'm not gonna drive 3 hours(total--there and back) just to be an extra & stand around 9 hours or longer, not getting paid or anything, especially when they already told me I'd be getting that other part. :sigh 
I stick with my old way of thinking...If I wanna be in movies, I make my own! That's my only option. Kentucky filmmakers are unprofessional and don't keep their promises. My California friends who make films are alot more reliable than that, even though they're probably just as low budget as these Kentucky people... if I lived close I know my myspace friend Reyna would let me be in her movies sometimes...actually I already have been in one of her short films, but just a picture of me appeared in the movie due to my distance.
And Laume is hopefully coming to Kentucky to make a movie fairly soon, if he does he's told me I can be in his, and he seems like a much more professional guy who keeps his word, than these Kentucky filmmakers, plus Laume's movie ideas seem alot more interesting anyway! For one thing those people still need to get another person to deal with their emails...the lady who does it now doesn't check it often enough(or doesn't care enough to reply anyway) & sends them at the last minute. They need someone a bit more caring & helpful if they want to be successful.


----------

